# How many users on FurAffinity?



## Wingedwolf (Sep 17, 2012)

I am looking for statistics for my business plan (private) and couldn't find a userbase statistic anywhere D:

Can anyone provide me with an estimate? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Vaesari (Sep 17, 2012)

I've done a bit of looking around, and the best number I can find is roughly twenty-two thousand unique visitors per day.

I'll keep searching to see if I can come up with anything a bit more concrete.

Edit: Other sites are reporting about thirty-two thousand unique visitors per day. I'd say it's safe to average the two values and go with about twenty-seven thousand unique visitors per day.


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 17, 2012)

Just look at the bottom of the page. Right now it says:

9260 *Users online* â€” 1629 *guests* and 7631 *registered* 
Server Local Time: September 17th, 2012 01:27       

The registered users would be helpful here. But ofcourse those are only the people who have registered. There are MANY more people that don't have accounts on FA and counting those would be tricky. I don't know if any of the FA staff have any figures in their database telling us how many unique users are frequent visitors.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2012)

FA Claims to have 750,000 accounts, problem is unlike other sites where you can change your name if you dont like the name you picked FA you have to create a whole new account (I own 5 accounts so that even throw that number out of being trust worthy though 4 are active). so its safe to say at least half of that or 3/4ths is close to the true user count which would be 375,000-562,500. I could assume that its safe to say using SoFurry's 229,784 and FA's possible 375,000 as a safe guesstimate area.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 17, 2012)

From what I've gathered, the number of registered users tends to hover round 7,000 - 8,000, though admittedly I've not payed attention. It seems strange that they don't publish these statistics with accuracy.


----------



## Wingedwolf (Sep 17, 2012)

Raptros said:


> Just look at the bottom of the page. Right now it says:
> 
> 9260 *Users online* â€” 1629 *guests* and 7631 *registered*
> Server Local Time: September 17th, 2012 01:27
> ...



Hi, I do believe they are just people who are online at that particular time? I am not sure though!


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 17, 2012)

Ask Dragoneer for exact statistics.


----------



## Wingedwolf (Sep 17, 2012)

Verin Asper said:


> FA Claims to have 750,000 accounts, problem is unlike other sites where you can change your name if you dont like the name you picked FA you have to create a whole new account (I own 5 accounts so that even throw that number out of being trust worthy though 4 are active). so its safe to say at least half of that or 3/4ths is close to the true user count which would be 375,000-562,500. I could assume that its safe to say using SoFurry's 229,784 and FA's possible 375,000 as a safe guesstimate area.



where did you get those figures from? That seems like a LOT of people!


----------



## badlands (Sep 17, 2012)

according to web empires there's 232,300 daily visitors to FA, not sure of its accuracy though


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2012)

Wingedwolf said:


> where did you get those figures from? That seems like a LOT of people!


the Furaffinity twitter constantly updates itself in the header area on how much users it have (last time I checked it it was at 500,000 users)
SoFurry on the other hand have their User count out in the open on the front page in the header. There was a conversation a long while back on someone else also asking how many ACTUAL users was on the site over the total user accounts, it was pointed out several folks had hopped from one account to another over the years. Using myself again I have 5 FA accounts, so I'm counted 5 times but I am only 1 actual user.

Many folks on FA have an account on SoFurry, the majority of them is to hold their name on that site (to prevent folks from pretending to be them elsewhere) or use it as an alternate site where stuff they cant post on FA but can post there.


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 17, 2012)

Wingedwolf said:


> Hi, I do believe they are just people who are online at that particular time? I am not sure though!


Yeah those are the ones on at the time I checked. Now I have realised they are completely useless for what you are doing so please ignore those figures haha. Though the ratio of how many people have accounts and how many don't would be an interesting thing to find out.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 18, 2012)

As of 06:58 server time (just over 4 hours ago), FA has 724,022 accounts.

Just so you know.


----------



## Saellyn (Sep 18, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> As of 06:58 server time (just over 4 hours ago), FA has 724,022 accounts.
> 
> Just so you know.



It would be interesting to know how many of those accounts are duplicate accounts, banned accounts, name squatters (there are a lot of these), and abandoned accounts. Unfortunately I don't think FA can keep track of some of these things very easily.



badlands said:


> according to web empires there's 232,300 daily visitors to FA, not sure of its accuracy though


That sounds about right for the number of active (people who log in moret han a hundful of times per year) users FA has. I think anything beyond 250k active uers would be really pushing it.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 20, 2012)

Two. Maybe three.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Sep 20, 2012)

Many thousands of people.


----------



## yak (Sep 21, 2012)

725,546 as of Sep 21 12:59:54 EDT 2012


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 21, 2012)

yak said:


> 725,546 as of Sep 21 12:59:54 EDT 2012


With a safe bet half to 3/4s are actual accounts


----------

